# Hiring in Chicagoland



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Just a heads up that I'm now officially hiring for temporary production and assembly. The new hires won't be put on the custom furniture but on several product lines that will see increased demand soon as Christmas season approaches.

This is a job geared towards locals but I figured I'd put it here just in case the locals are looking.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/mnu/5745525906.html


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm wishing you the very best on your endeavor!

Good Luck.

Tom


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

